

Show HN: A better handoff from PC to Phone - xoail
https://www.drumroll.io/app

======
xoail
I built this little tool to make it easy to handoff links/text from computer
to phones. Would love to get some feedback from HN community.

In a nutshell once the app is setup, you can start sending links/text via
drumroll.io to your devices. There is also a chrome extension to make it super
easy to capture links drumroll.io/chrome.

